# Free-Agent Shooters



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

Everyone knows that the Cavs need an outside threat. When you're last in the league in 3-point shooting, its obvious what you need. Now, my question is, are there any free agents out there that can fill it up from 3 point range, or can we draft a shooter at our 10 spot. to me, it makes sense to draft Ben Gordon and put him at the SG and move bron to SF.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Not only do they need a shooter they need a shooter who is worthy of starting. Now starting wagner might be a temporary solution with more minutes hemight become alot more consistant.

Other solutions might be to sign brent barry, or trade for tony kukoc (off the bench). quentin richardson is another guy that cud help.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hedo Turkoglu also would work. However, I still think that the best possible scenario is to keep LeBron at the 2. I think any consideration of Gordon and McInnis as a starting backcourt is ridiculus. We would have the biggest mismatches as every other backcourt in the league would post up our guards.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

I think Q would be nice for us bc he is a SF and I agree Lebron is better suited at the 2. Q is two-dimensional. He takes you off the drive and can shoot well for a guy who's 6'9 or 6'8


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

I think Q's only about 6'6 if im not mistaken.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Q isnt even 6'6", hes more like 6'4" and he NEVER plays small forward. Although this is coming from the guy who claims he can name 10 SF's better than Marion but has failed to do so thus far.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

If Q is a free agent.... there is gonna be a lot of competition for his services. I think we have a better shot at Barry or Hedo. I don't want Kukoc. He's too old to be a starter for 30+ minutes.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>takeanumber3333</b>!
> I think Q's only about 6'6 if im not mistaken.


Still, it's nice to have a guy who's an outside threat and can also penetrate.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Although this is coming from the guy who claims he can name 10 SF's better than Marion but has failed to do so thus far.


Would you like me to start now??

in no particular order:
Wally Szcerbiak
Andrei Kirilenko
LeBron James 
Carmelo Anthony
Desmond Mason
Caron Butler
Ron Artest 
Vince Carter
Peja Stojakovic
Antawn Jamison


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you like me to start now??
> ...


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

Disregard the post above. I meant to edit it but I clicked quote on accident.


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

Whats wrong with Jason Kapono? I think the guy is waaaay underused. He will be a surprise guy if he gets any minutes. They guy can shoot. He could turn out to be a Hedo T kind of player.

Z
Booz
Bron/kapono
Kapono/bron
Jeff

That is my ideal cleveland lineup


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you like me to start now??
> ...


This isn't my debate (10 SF's better than Matrix), but I'll always chime in my 2 cents worth..

Besides that fact that LeBron is a SG (that's where he played, whether you feel he is a top SF or not... he manned the 2 guard position), I would take Marion over ALL of the 9 you listed EXCEPT:

AK 47
Melo
Artest
Peja

In my opinion, those are the top 4 from your list of 9, then I'd put Marion, then all the rest in some order which isn't really important.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you like me to start now??
> ...


bahahahahahaha! Thanks for the good laugh. Like mike said, lebron is a shooting guard. I will say the only two small forwards that rival Marion are Kirelinko and Peja but i would rather have marion than either and I am a Kings fan! As far as Sacramento goes, Peja is a much better fit than marion but no question in Cleveland Marion is a much better fit.

Wow I cant believe you had the audacity to even list Caron Butler and Desmond mason, I mean your list is a joke but Caron Butler is anything is a poor mans Marion and certainly has put up numbers in his two years that even come close to rivaling Marions. Desmond mason is a freaken backup undersized small forward. Antwan Jamison is a power forward in a small forwards body. Shawn Marion is better than Vince Carter right now(notice i didn’t say vince of old). Wally Szcerbiak!!!!!!!!!!! So lets get this straight, Marion is better all around offensively and is light years ahead of him defensively, always plays a full season and a ton of minutes yet Wally World is better. I’m sorry buddy but i can see why you didn’t post this garbage in the thread this originated from, you would be barbequed with tangy sauce. As for melo, Marion is better right now. Melo is a better scorer and most likely always will be but marion is much more athletic and 10 times the defender. 

Your little list killed the little credability you had, Honestly how can anybody take you serious when you can honestly stand by this opinion?


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Peja is a much better fit than marion but no question in Cleveland Marion is a much better fit.
> 
> Desmond mason is a freaken backup undersized small forward.
> ...


Who does Desmond back up?? Redd is a SG if you were gonna say him.

Does Jamison play PF for the Mavs or does Dirk Nowitzki??

I guess I agree with you on the Vince and Wally things. Neither has really played a full season, and I thinking about it Wally shouldn't have been on there because he plays more of the 2 for the T-wolves..Spree plays SF, and there's no doubt in my mind that Spree is better than the Matrix. And about VC, Marion could only dream to match up to Vinsanity in his days where he was healthy and was an all-star and you KNOW that.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Spree better than the matrix! You have some serious issues man, this isnt 1996. Spreewell isnt even close to Matrix.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Spree better than the matrix! You have some serious issues man, this isnt 1996. Spreewell isnt even close to Matrix.


I have issues?! How can the Matrix be even close to Spree. Your an idiot. Are we talking this year or career? Ever notice how much attention Marion gets? Yeah..not much. How much does Spree get? Alot more, and do you know why? Because his in the playoffs. That's all that matters. I know you're gonna argue that he has KG, but look at how much Spree gave up in coming to Minnesota. He's no longer a first scoring option and it's obvious that no star player likes that but he dealed with it. And on a previous post of yours, you said Marion was a better fit for Cleveland than Peja Stojakovic. Can you explain to me how?! The Cavs were dead last in 3-point shooting this season. Are you telling me that the Cavs need a slasher-type Marion INSTEAD of one of the best 3-point shooters in the league?


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

ben gordon will be off the board when you pick

I've already suggested some trade deals (usually with the wizards) at 5 (involving other teams) like denver

gordon is a top five pick or at least should be


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> I have issues?! How can the Matrix be even close to Spree. Your an idiot. Are we talking this year or career? Ever notice how much attention Marion gets? Yeah..not much. How much does Spree get? Alot more, and do you know why? Because his in the playoffs. That's all that matters. I know you're gonna argue that he has KG, but look at how much Spree gave up in coming to Minnesota. He's no longer a first scoring option and it's obvious that no star player likes that but he dealed with it. And on a previous post of yours, you said Marion was a better fit for Cleveland than Peja Stojakovic. Can you explain to me how?! The Cavs were dead last in 3-point shooting this season. Are you telling me that the Cavs need a slasher-type Marion INSTEAD of one of the best 3-point shooters in the league?


Marion isnt the first option but puts up way better numbers, any more scrubs who are better than Marion?


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

I can name 2 rooks who are better...even though he plays PG, Dwyane Wade is better. LeBron is better and he is interchangable between SG and SF :grinning:

Didn't respond to my question about Peja and Marion. I'd like to know your opinion.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Marion is a better fit because he plays defense, something you have no clue about naming all these people. Its as if you look at only points per game. Marion cant hit the three ball, sure not as hood as peja but his defense more than makes up for it. Shawn marion gets over 9 boards a game, over 2 steals and over a block per game. Show me a small forward that even comes close to matching that.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

I don't agree with what the Cavs are doing here, but they're calling Ira Newble they're defensive stopper lol. But back to the Stojakovic debate, dead last in the league shows a need. Statistics dont lie.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Marion is a better fit because he plays defense, something you have no clue about naming all these people.


You tellin me AK47 doesn't play D?? You tellin me Ron Artest doesn't play D??


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 
> You tellin me AK47 doesn't play D?? You tellin me Ron Artest doesn't play D??


Those were the only two players listed that are better defenders, however marion is more offensively potent then both of those players and gets way more boards.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

First off Marion is the best SF in the league . He is everything a SF should be and more .How many 6'7 players avg 19pts 10boards 3asts 2stls and 1blk? and to top it off he is a better shooter than Sprewell,AK47, and Ron Artest. He averages more points and rebounds than all of those guys. only AK47/Test can come close to him defensively. Thefuture2 have you actually watched Marion play? Did you see when Kidd/Marion took the suns to a 50 win season? when marion avg 17pts 11rbs 2stls and 1blk? and to top it all off he has awesome athleticism  
**** what doesn't he do? Just cause Marion doesn't have a shoe contract doesn't mean he isn't a great player.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I would rather have Kirilenko than Marion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I would rather have Kirilenko than Marion.


So would I.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I would rather have Kirilenko than Marion.


It's close but i would defintely still take Marion.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

would you stop building marion up to be better than he is?? AK 47 would be anyone's pick.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> would you stop building marion up to be better than he is?? AK 47 would be anyone's pick.


Would you stop acting like marion is a complete scrub? You are the only person I have ever come across, who felt he could name a ton of people that are better and make the worst list this site has ever seen. If you posted that on the main board you would be laughed out of this site.. What exactly has Kirelinko done that should lead me to believe he is better than Shawn Marion?


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> Just cause Marion doesn't have a shoe contract doesn't mean he isn't a great player.


He does, buddy. With And 1. Him and Starbury are both with And 1. They signed when they were together in Phoenix.


Now back to the real topic, free agent shooters that the Cavs might be able to get...how about Fred Hoiberg. He may not be able to start but he produced this year.


----------

